
Electric Dump Truck Produces More Energy Than It Uses - po
https://hackaday.com/2019/08/22/electric-dump-truck-produces-more-energy-than-it-uses/
======
allthatglitters
It generates power (useful work) but it certainly does NOT produce more
energy.

